# Rythmn Players



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Who are your'e favourite rythmn guitar players and why. But I think I really mean any guitarist who plays damn good rythmn.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Malcom Young for one.... Pete Townsend is another. why.. because they are good.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Keith Richards because he's...... he's Keith Richards! evilGuitar:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Keith Richards because he's...... he's Keith Richards! evilGuitar:


+1000....Keef is IMO one of the best Rythym players out there, the guy could not do a non-catchy riff if he tried evilGuitar:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Hendrix. I like his rhythm playing better than his lead playing actually.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Keef
Avi Bortnick
EVH
Eddie Hazel
Jimmie Nolen
Paul Kossoff
Jimi
etc...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Tom Petty, Alex Lifeson, Rik Emmett, Paul Stanley, Jaymz Hetfield, Johnny Ramone, Buckethead, Satch..................


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i enjoy playing rhythm guitar immensely, and no guitarist has been more influential in that regard than pete townsend. others worth mentioning, at least as personal influences, are andy summer, eddie van halen and the edge.

-dh


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Malcom Young for one.... Pete Townsend is another. why.. because they are good.


Yup,IMHO Malcom would be one awesome guitarst to jam with,I have seen AC/DC 4 times and the last 2 times I couldnt keep my eye's off him,He is unbelievably rock solid back there.He was a huge influence on my guitar playing in my early years.


----------

